# ,  / > Kenwood >     ?

## rm9wn

.    ,   .      ,   ...,   . .        ,     "  76".    2 .  KENWOOD TS 450 SAT.     100 , .    4      "  ".      ,    ,  rx9wd,ui9oi,rv9whx.     ,    CAR UNIT".   YM 6631.(      ) 455   .       ,   ...    ?       ,  (  ).     ? -    455,  ,          ?

----------


## rm9wn

,                  ssb

----------


## RL3Q

> YM 6631


   ""  ,  TS-850   ,    YM66312      ,        .
   !

----------


## rm9wn

> ,    ,      .  ,  ,   .    ..    ,     455? -      ( , , ..).    .     455,         455     .
>           ,       ,    ,    .        ..           ....
> 73!


      .  455 ,    ,   CAR UNIT (  ) , .        Q3      455         IC8.   .

----------


## DL2BDA

?
 .

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=8061&page=1

http://www.uralchip.ru/catalog/one/YM%2066312

----------


## oleg2

www.ebay.com.
  ""      .
 .     .

----------


## RD6LW

> ,             .


 ,    "".     :    ,  ,         (         ,     ,      ,   ..    ....), ,         .    ,     .,   -   . ,      , ,     ,    ,       " "   25 000 .. :Sad: 
P.S.  ""  ,  (      ,     ,    :Wink: )

----------


## US8IDZ

http://www.a-veor.ru/index.php?pgs=6
http://www.uralchip.ru/catalog/search/YM%2066312
  TS-850s    DDS  .

----------


## US8IDZ

.  -  -  ,      ,   ,            . 
   ( - ...)   ,        .

----------


## RU6AI

-       (    ),      1 ..

----------


## Ua3UtA

** , http://efind.ru/icsearch/?search=YM66312
  -

----------


## RL3Q

[quote=" ;488533"]


> , http://efind.ru/icsearch/?search=YM66312
>   -  [/Q
> 
>      ,  .


    ,    ,   ,    RV9CX         .     ""      !
      QRZ, !!!!!!

----------


## RU6AI

http://www.allchip.ru/?act=element&id=542396 
   /: +7 (812) 334-85-18
8-911-209-77-13
Email: orders@allchip.ru
 : 190000, -,  "", BOX 1147
    UPC1042,  , 5    ,         .
    ,      .  /      .

----------


## RV9CX

> RV9CX         .     ""      !


 .
   :     .        ,        ,             (  ),  -       .     -         ...
 -   :     .           66312  ,  "    ",      .     ,  ...  ,   ,     - :      ...
      (  ):   .  4  9 $  .         . ,   4$,    6$     .   ,        -  28$...   .
           CAR-unit    -   .     ,    ..

----------


## K6VHF

eBAY,   ,    YM66312,  YM6631.   .


   ,    . 
  ,      EAST COAST TRANSISTOR.

----------


## UN7RX

.    ,     ,     -   .

----------


## UN-NS

> "   ?"C    .    .      - "".    ,-   80 ,  ,  5,9,  160   , 52 .   .     .-    .   .


   . -          SMD ,     .  ,  .   ,   .     .

----------


## VElkin

,  Ebay         .    CNTL  ,     ,   .
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=ts450&_s  acat=1500&_odkw=ts+4  50&_osacat=1500&_trk  parms=65%3A12|66%3A2  |39%3A1|72%3A5005

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Radio-Communication-/1500/i.html?_from=R40&_nk  w=ts+450

http://www.ebay.pl/sch/Radiokomunikacja-/1500/i.html?_nkw=ts+450&_  catref=1&_fln=1&_trk  sid=p3286.c0.m282

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Oscillators-Filters-/48702/i.html?_trkparms=65%  3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|7  2%3A5856&rt=nc&_trks  id=p3286.c0.m14.l151  3&_pgn=1

http://www.ebay.de/sch/Handys-Kommun...1&_nkw=Kenwood

----------


## RU6AI

http://translate.google.ru/translate...ent-for-YM6631

----------


## rn3dfb

> http://translate.google.ru/translate...ent-for-YM6631



*RU6AI*

    ,    " " -

----------


## rn3dfb

> ,       ,   .    M6631   F71022z ,       ( TQFP44)     TS450(850)  TS950.


 ,     ?

----------


## babay

* RU6AI*, !!!

----------


## RU6AI

:Smile: .      , ..

----------


## RU6AI

AC8DP   
Works 100% like before
Keep wires short (use flexible, thin and well insulated wire)
Remember you have 12 bit DAC not 16, you will have to short 4 pins on the resistor network

----------


## Radiotester

Y66312    ""? P.S           . :Sad:

----------

